# Cheap but effective lice treatment



## bluebadgerblue (May 18, 2017)

I've seen a lot of people posting here about having lice from time to time so I thought I'd share the method we used that really worked even on the medication-resistant variety of little fuckers we contracted. (Thanks to my ex-husband being a negligent fuck for this educational experience.)

The secret magic: Listerine. Plain old yellow Listerine that you can get cheap from any Dollar Store. If you have really thick hair, really long hair, or dreads you might want a friend to help. A spray bottle to put it in is also helpful. 


 Just saturate the hell out of your hair with the Listerine until it's soaked. Make sure every single inch of hair and scalp is soaked. 
Then either use a shower cap or DIY it with tying a grocery bag around your head. 
If Listerine pools in the bag or shower cap work it back in every 15 minutes or so to keep the hair and scalp as consistently saturated as possible. 
Embrace the head-tingle.
Leave it on for about three hours, then wash it out or the Listerine will leave your hair super sticky.
Repeat once a week for three weeks as lice have about a 3-week hatching cycle. 
A lice comb it still handy to comb out the dead nits 

Voila! This treatment worked amazingly for us and cost all of like $4.


----------



## AAAutin (May 18, 2017)

Shit, I might try this even without the lice. It's like a mobile scalp massage!


----------



## Dmac (May 18, 2017)

@bluebadgerblue , surprisingly Mayonnaise will also kill lice if used the same way. http://lifehacker.com/5958579/kill-lice-with-mayonnaise
Off topic, easy non toxic bug killer: 1 part vinegar 9 parts water with a little dish soap, put in a spray bottle and bugs beware! It's safe around kids and pets or to use to treat plants.


----------



## Will Wood (May 18, 2017)

Little buggies don't like Peppermint , Tea Tree or Lavender oil..


----------



## EphemeralStick (May 18, 2017)

LISTERINE FOR EVERYTHING!!! 
Seriously, the original, nasty tasting, brownish yellow stuff is the shit. It's my go to cure all for all things mouth related. It makes perfect sense to me that it would take care of lice. I wonder what other parasites it would be good for?


----------



## AlwaysLost (May 18, 2017)

Shaving my head always cured the lice...


----------



## Time4Change (Dec 10, 2017)

This is a great idea, haven't had to try it but I could totally see that working - high alcohol content plus strong essential oils is pretty effective. Hell, it was originally used for surgical sterilization.


----------



## QueerCoyote (Dec 10, 2017)

You can also get horse ivermectin for $3 at tractor supply, it's an ingestible that kills mites/ticks/fleas/lice/etc. Safe for humans and super cheap!


----------



## XlilyX (Dec 11, 2017)

fuck this thread is hobo gold. Been using tea tee oil and lice shampoo for like over a week. still got the fuckers. Deffs gonna try Listerine. fucking sucks not to be able to hug people or sit on couches or even hitchhike or accept an offer to get housed. I refuse to spread these bitches. My buddy is just pretending its fine and she's infected so many. Makes me so fucking mad at her, NOT ACCEPTABLE ::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::::rage::


----------

